
10yrs After 'Miracle on the Hudson' Sully Talks Discipline and Handling Pressure - wmij
https://www.inc.com/leigh-buchanan/sully-sullenberger-leadership-lessons.html
======
wmij
From the interview, this struck me the most:

Q: "How do you produce a great culture in a smaller team--like one operating
an airplane or perhaps building a startup?"

Sully: It starts with core values. It starts with leadership by example.
Trying to live what you believe and make it apparent to those around you.
Especially on a small team, not a single word, not a single interaction goes
completely unnoticed or is without consequence. If you walk the talk, people
notice it. And if you don't, they notice it. So I think trying to model the
attitudes, the behavior, the values that you believe in, that you want to see.
If you do that, it can be contagious. Courage can be contagious. Compassion
can be contagious. Competence. Continuous learning. Constantly striving for
excellence can be contagious. And that benefits not just you and your team but
also society.

